

Ask HN: Which companies develop code analysis tools? - int3

I'm interested in getting an internship/job that allows me to work on code analysis, but I'm not sure which companies are involved in this field. I'm aware that there are companies like Coverity whose main products are code analysis tools. However, I believe that there are others who develop their own analysis tools primarily for in-house use -- for instance, Mozilla has Dehydra and Treehydra for analyzing their C++ codebase. What are some other companies that have good teams working on analysis tools?
======
benologist
JetBrains: <http://www.jetbrains.com/>

Whole Tomato: <http://wholetomato.com/>

